# Money is still tight...



## twoclones (Mar 23, 2013)

Today I went to bid a stump carving job. The customer has a 15' tall maple stump about 2 1/2' in diameter. They started by showing me a photo from my own website of a double wood-spirit (below). When I told them what that had cost, the price was too much. 

Then they wanted a 'bigfoot'. Same price, not as tall, no deal. 

They asked about a totem pole. Cheaper? Are you kidding me? 

Finally they asked about my mushroom men on 10th Avenue. (rough-out pic below) They liked price better but bargained for a lower price. I gave in telling them I wouldn't oil or seal the wood for the reduced price. We made a deal. 

Hope my next negotiation goes better. LOL


----------



## srb08 (Mar 23, 2013)

That's some impressive work. 
Just out of curiosity, what does something like the spirit carving generally run , how many hours to complete?


----------



## twoclones (Mar 23, 2013)

srb08 said:


> That's some impressive work.
> Just out of curiosity, what does something like the spirit carving generally run , how many hours to complete?



oK. Hopefully you noticed the scaffold frame in the photo. Scaffold always affects the price. Four years ago this particular piece grossed $1,200. I carved on it for 2 days [not 8 hour days] then returned a third time to spray on a second coat of sealant. 

These days I'd still charge the same price but it would take less time. 

BTW - The back of the spirit tree has a big heart with the couples initials on it.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 26, 2013)

Outstanding! I'm inspired! Thanks for posting. Hold out for what you deserve on your work.


----------



## jschlecht (Mar 26, 2013)

New to carving but have been doing some outdoor furnitutre stuff stools benchs chairs etc...

been trying to find an easier quicker way to seal my end product. Brushing on polyurethane and or lindseed oil is not my favorite thing just read somebody mentioning spraying a sealer on can I get more detials of product and processs??????


Thanks This is a great website for Aspiring arborsits and aspiring wood carvers.


----------



## twoclones (Mar 26, 2013)

jschlecht said:


> Brushing on polyurethane and or lindseed oil is not my favorite thing just read somebody mentioning spraying a sealer on can I get more detials of product and processs??????



Simply put the linseed oil or urethane into the sprayer and spray it onto the wood. 

I use a sprayer with the 'jar' underneath, like an auto painter might use, because I have compressed air in my shop and on my truck. Tried electric sprayers and didn't like them but plenty of carvers use them. 

You 'can' thin the product with mineral spirits or lacquer thinner if you want. When done for the day, dump the product back into the original container, put a half cup of lacquer thinner in the jar, spray it a little bit and hang it on the wall. Lacquer thinner fumes will keep the gun clear until next use. 

FYI, I keep 2 guns ready, never thin the product, and rarely clean them. Thinning the product seems to cause it to dry faster and clog the guns over night.


----------



## jschlecht (Mar 26, 2013)

Makes a lot of sense I have an auto sprayer i have used with stain for a wood fence. I just wasnt sure about the thining process and how it would affect the wood or drying process. I am definetly gonna try it on my next project. Should save lots of time and energy. 

I have used both boiled oil and urethane mixed results and unsure of which product gives a better appearance or more longevity to the wood???? Any suggestions?????

Thanks again from a rookie to a master of the arts. Nice work


----------



## twoclones (Mar 26, 2013)

What works best depends a lot on where you live.
I live in the desert. Rarely rains but everything is irrigated, single digit humidity with triple digit temperatures are normal in summer. Snow is not an annual event. 

For my hardwoods (softwoods crack terribly here), I spray the oil on heavy. After it soaks in, I apply the first coat of urethane. Next coat goes on after the first is completely dry. 

If mold or insects are a concern, you can dissolve roach powder {cheapest source of boric acid} in very warm water and stray it on the wood before the oil...


----------



## jason8217 (Mar 27, 2013)

jschlecht said:


> New to carving but have been doing some outdoor furnitutre stuff stools benchs chairs etc...
> 
> been trying to find an easier quicker way to seal my end product. Brushing on polyurethane and or lindseed oil is not my favorite thing just read somebody mentioning spraying a sealer on can I get more detials of product and processs??????
> 
> ...



I use a spray bottle that I bought from lowes. I like to apply thin coats anyway. 
I have a metal can that has a lid and I mixed 50/50 min spirits and varnish. (you could use poly instead) then I take the spray nozzle and put it down in the liquid and spray. When I am done for clean up I spray min through the spray nozzle making sure to get all cleaned out and I put the metal lid back on my mix until the next time I spray. For me its very little mess and quick clean up I like.


----------

